# Wwoofers



## Hive5ive (Nov 21, 2015)

Since everyone here is organic driven I figured this is the best place to post this.
We are thinking about hosting a few wwoofers next year but don't know what to expect, or what they might expect.
Has anyone participated in the program as either a wwoofer or a host? All comments are welcome.
Thanks!


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Jeff, what is a wwoofer?

Never mind. Just googled it.

World Wide Organization of Organic Farms


----------



## Hive5ive (Nov 21, 2015)

That's right, maybe exchange a little bit of bee keeping and some other skills for a pair of young hands.


----------

